# Slow n Sear??



## mturney (Mar 13, 2017)

I have a Weber 26 and I recently got a Slow n Sear because I couldn't find anything but raving reviews. 

When shooting for 225, I can hold it for a couple of hours (at most) but the temp spikes once the lit coals reach the wider part of the SnS regardless of how I position the vents. Is anyone else getting 5+ hours of low temps with this thing?? 

Thinking of going back to the snake method for low and slow but the SnS was so pricey that I'd like to find at least one benefit. 

Thoughts? Thanks in advance - Matt


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2017)

mturney said:


> I have a Weber 26 and I recently got a Slow n Sear because I couldn't find anything but raving reviews.
> 
> When shooting for 225, I can hold it for a couple of hours (at most) but the temp spikes once the lit coals reach the wider part of the SnS regardless of how I position the vents. Is anyone else getting 5+ hours of low temps with this thing??
> 
> ...


Matt I do not have the slow and sear 

I have a homemade unit,I was able to hold 250* for a few hrs.

When you lay out your coals do you fill the charcoal compartment? If yes cut it way down 

Here is what I made

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...cooking-on-the-18-5-weber-kettle#post_1653967

I used a BBQ stick as a gauge I think a tooth pick will enable me to get lower temps

Hope this helps

Richie


----------



## cmayna (Mar 13, 2017)

Matt,

Why don't you ask the question on Adrenaline BBQ website's chatroom?   The moderator, David Parrish is pretty good in helping people in getting their SnS set up correctly.  Yes, sounds like too much charcoal.


----------



## mturney (Mar 15, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Matt,
> Why don't you ask the question on Adrenaline BBQ website's chatroom?   The moderator, David Parrish is pretty good in helping people in getting their SnS set up correctly.  Yes, sounds like too much charcoal.


Tried on their twitter page with no response but they might not monitor it. Should've looked at their site. Great idea, thanks.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 15, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

Looks like a very nice accessory, could your problem be caused by your water reservoir going dry?

Thanks for posting,

T


----------



## sauced (Mar 15, 2017)

Maybe the air vents are open to wide, too many lit charcoals and is there water in the reservoir? I have one and it does not require a lot of lit coals. I put maybe 25 or so and add about 6 lit coals on one side. Adding more coals as needed along with wood chunks. Mine will hold real steady at 250 - 275 range.

Here is the link to their site on lighting instructions:

http://www.abcbarbecue.com/slow-n-sear-lighting-instructions


----------



## joetee (May 26, 2017)

mturney said:


> I have a Weber 26 and I recently got a Slow n Sear because I couldn't find anything but raving reviews.
> 
> When shooting for 225, I can hold it for a couple of hours (at most) but the temp spikes once the lit coals reach the wider part of the SnS regardless of how I position the vents. Is anyone else getting 5+ hours of low temps with this thing??
> 
> ...


I smoked ribs for 5 1/2 hrs at about 225-245 without having to add fuel with a Slow n Sear.


----------



## matt r (Jul 8, 2017)

I've only used mine twice since getting it, but i got close to 8  hours from a full load of charcoal. Granted the temp was about 260, but I'm chalking that up to my relative inexperience with fine tuning the Weber vents and that my grill is 25 years old and is a bit leaky. Adrenaline tells you to use about 80 coals for a long smoke.:grilling_smilie:


----------



## cmayna (Jul 8, 2017)

I love my slow N Sear.  Been smoking chicken wings a lot and have done a couple meat loafs.  Yumm!!


----------



## dogwalker (Nov 10, 2017)

I love my SnS as well.  I still use my MES smoker for all smoking, but I use the Weber 22" and SnS (with custom grill grates now) for steaks, chickens, chicken wings, fajitas, etc.  The difference in temperature between the hot and indirect zones is amazing.


----------



## Phil Chart (Jan 10, 2018)

I love my sns I can hold 225-245 for about 7-7.5 hrs on a single load of charcoal after that I have to throw a couple hand fills on to finish a butt. Air flow is the key it took me a few times to learn the proper vent settings and also to wait 15-20 min before making any additional adjustments


----------

